# Man, it sure is quiet around here



## skiNEwhere (Apr 29, 2016)

Is it me or has this forum been a lot less active the past year or so?

Seems like a lot of people are lurking now (myself included) most of the time, due to all the inactivity. Everyone, start post whoring and wake this place up!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 29, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Is it me or has this forum been a lot less active the past year or so?
> 
> Seems like a lot of people are lurking now (myself included) most of the time, due to all the inactivity. Everyone, start post whoring and wake this place up!


It just same stuff over and over again specially that Scotty who wants the harmful plant of Cannibus legalization. Lol

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2016)

Sh*tty season in the east.

Been hiking and fishing. Packed it in after my last day at Hunter after the trip to QC.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 30, 2016)

I was planning to ski one more day at SR today but just got too lazy Friday afternoon to make the trek for it. Makes me sad . Thought of spring bumps always kept me excited for spring day like today. Gear is in ME though so K trip is tough. Bathroom ripped apart enough to do here.

but I seek knowledge / advice and that always brings out the posters lol. It's re: wildlife. My daughter and I have noticed a small quick animal around the house that gets active when we go to/from driveway and by bushes at front of house - at night. Usual animals - squirrels chipmunks - aren't nocturnal. Driving us crazy because it's dark and we can hear it but can't see it.  Seems about small squirrel size. She saw a fisher cat out her window last week in the trees but from the sound of the scurrying we hear, that seems too big. We're in Boston burbs.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 30, 2016)

Maybe a flying squirrel.  They are nocturnal.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 30, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> Maybe a flying squirrel.  They are nocturnal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Winner winner chicken dinner!  Makes sense - one night they seemed to be birds because it was in the bushes. And the first year we lived here we had one in the house, shooed it out and never saw one again. At least I hope you're right , was getting kinda freaked we could be bitten lol.


----------



## dlague (May 1, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Is it me or has this forum been a lot less active the past year or so?
> 
> Seems like a lot of people are lurking now (myself included) most of the time, due to all the inactivity. Everyone, start post whoring and wake this place up!



I seemed to have lost the energy to be on here much lately.  I know I am just one person, but this season got old fast.  With the move and new job just dont have the time either.  Being on here also does not seem fitting due to no longer being in NE.  So I too lurk more than participate.


----------



## Cannonball (May 2, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Is it me or has this forum been a lot less active the past year or so?
> 
> Seems like a lot of people are lurking now (myself included) most of the time, due to all the inactivity. Everyone, start post whoring and wake this place up!



There are a few members that have just sucked the fun out of the room. The obsessive need to contradict, correct, and argue every minor point makes for threads that devolve way too fast.  It's really not enjoyable. I mostly just lurk now to see how the season is wrapping up in the east and west. But I don't have much interest in posting.


----------



## ctenidae (May 2, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> There are a few members that have just sucked the fun out of the room. The obsessive need to contradict, correct, and argue every minor point makes for threads that devolve way too fast. It's really not enjoyable. I mostly just lurk now to see how the season is wrapping up in the east and west. But I don't have much interest in posting.



I categorically disagree with your statement. There's more than a few members, who blow, and it's not an obsessive need to contradict, they are right, and need to educate everyone else. There's no point so minor in an online forum that it can't be argued.


----------



## Cannonball (May 2, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> I categorically disagree with your statement. There's more than a few members, who blow, and it's not an obsessive need to contradict, they are right, and need to educate everyone else. There's no point so minor in an online forum that it can't be argued.



Well now that you put it that way...  I guess we should all appreciative for the schooling.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> I categorically disagree with your statement. There's more than a few members, who blow, and it's not an obsessive need to contradict, they are right, and need to educate everyone else. There's no point so minor in an online forum that it can't be argued.


You mean the moderating team.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 2, 2016)

I definitely don't post as much as I used to. Part of the reason being that since I'm in Colorado now I don't have a lot to contribute to any of the threads about current ski conditions. 

I do post here and there about conditions in CO in case people are interested in coming out but only sporadically, especially considering the shitty season the northeast had.

Been on this site almost 10 years, there's been some poor seasons lodged in between, still don't think I've ever seen it this quiet.

Seems like a lot of heavy hitters have left or mostly stopped posting, and there haven't been a lot of new members to replace them.

Call me crazy but I think it's too bad snow lover was banned.  Yea his tact and confrontational manner was an issue but he had the uncanny ability to illicit 200 responses to his posts in under 2 days.


----------



## JimG. (May 2, 2016)

Again, no mystery.

Eastern ski site, historically crappy winter.

I'm in summer mode early, just moving on. If I didn't moderate here I would visit much less often at this point.


----------



## JimG. (May 2, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Call me crazy but I think it's too bad snow lover was banned.  Yea his tact and confrontational manner was an issue but he had the uncanny ability to illicit 200 responses to his posts in under 2 days.



So, we need to recruit more of these types of posters?


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 2, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> There are a few members that have just sucked the fun out of the room.



Pretty much.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 2, 2016)

JimG. said:


> So, we need to recruit more of these types of posters?



Not recruit per se, but at loosen up the vaguely defined guidelines on what's considered acceptable. SL was rough around the edges but I did enjoy some of his posts.


----------



## Scruffy (May 2, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> There are a few members that have just sucked the fun out of the room. The obsessive need to contradict, correct, and argue every minor point makes for threads that devolve way too fast.  It's really not enjoyable. I mostly just lurk now to see how the season is wrapping up in the east and west. But I don't have much interest in posting.



+1
It does become tedious after a while to have to defend every post you make. Posts on these types of forums should be like casual conversations, not like defending a thesis.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 2, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> I categorically disagree with your statement. There's more than a few members, who blow, and it's not an obsessive need to contradict, they are right, and need to educate everyone else. There's no point so minor in an online forum that it can't be argued.


I'm slow, so I finally get this. Good one!I think the nature of online boards always means people  are hyper sensitive and split hairs. I know in real life when I'm chatting and someone is blabbing, I think to myself "oh...I need to mention my experience/thought/insight/opinion" but then by the time they're done talking - my thoughts are irrelevant or so off topic I'd look silly bringing convo back to thought 2 minutes before. No chance of that happening on a board, unless topic is pages deep.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 2, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not recruit per se, but at loosen up the vaguely defined guidelines on what's considered acceptable. SL was rough around the edges but I did enjoy some of his posts.



Anyone miss GSS yet?  I always have - kid cracked me up.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 2, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Anyone miss GSS yet?  I always have - kid cracked me up.



Eh....knew it would eventually delve in this direction. He did contribute a lot, but he also posted a lot of stuff that didn't really add anything whatsoever to the thread on hand. I did find it annoying that he seemed to feel compelled to post on every page in EVERY.SINGLE.THREAD.

Kind of like firing a machine gun at a target 100 yards away with a single trigger pull. A few posts hit the bullseye, some weren't that far off, and the others completely missed the target, 

IMO, it was a wash at best.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 2, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Eh....knew it would eventually delve in this direction. He did contribute a lot, but he also posted a lot of stuff that didn't really add anything whatsoever to the thread on hand. I did find it annoying that he seemed to feel compelled to post on every page in EVERY.SINGLE.THREAD.
> 
> Kind of like firing a machine gun at a target 100 yards away with a single trigger pull. A few posts hit the bullseye, some weren't that far off, and the others completely missed the target,
> 
> IMO, it was a wash at best.



i can't say I was here in the thick of it - maybe his second reprieve?  Anyway, the only people he bugged seemed to be those that take life too seriously .  You can only post on topic, only certain amount of posts per poster per day is kosher....  He made me laugh and certainly weren't any crickets around when he posted. 

But honestly, some arguments and stuff around some bannings....I think "geez, leave the house and ether volunteer at a soup kitchen or mow your own lawn (or shovel your own snow) and send that $ to soup kitchen.  The amount of man hours sucked away on some of these debates. Pot calling kettle back sometimes here, lol, but haven't been sucked into a net debate In a long time.  (Chicken done, have to go lol)


----------



## snoseek (May 2, 2016)

Isnt it usually real slow this time of year?



Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (May 2, 2016)

I only post here and mostly lurk out of habit. My skiing back east has been fairly limited in the past decade. Someday maybe ill live there full time again 

People have always argued and been bitches on here, myself included. Maybe social media cuts into forums a bit but there will always be people that prefer a more anonymous online presence.

Pretty much everyone ive encountered irl seems pretty cool. 

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (May 2, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Pretty much everyone ive encountered irl seems pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



My experience(s) as well.

You know what they say about being behind the wheel of a car or a keyboard.


----------



## JimG. (May 2, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not recruit per se, but at loosen up the vaguely defined guidelines on what's considered acceptable. SL was rough around the edges but I did enjoy some of his posts.



Perhaps.

Give an inch, they take a mile? 

I admit I did not like that particular online persona whoever it was.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2016)

With all the posts deleted around here the past day how do you expect to get a conversation going?


----------



## JimG. (May 2, 2016)

Conversations here are more like wildfires lately. I have other things to do. So do others I'll bet. 

After a crappy snow year I have nothing to offer in the way of ski talk. Don't think I had a bad season, on the contrary it was spectacular at times. But I'm done for 15-16.

Discussing financial wrongdoing by ski areas against that backdrop is just too much negativity for me. I think that's why it is dead around here.


----------



## Not Sure (May 2, 2016)

T4T's Been slow as most East ski forums . Pretty much agree with what Jim said . Making plans for next years adventures, have to do some bush wacking locally just in case of another 30'' dump. I am learning a lot about New England ski area woes and I am adding bucket list areas that need the $ .


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 2, 2016)

How many other northeast ski forums are there? Only other one that comes to mind is k zone. If you wanna reach a little you can include PASR as well.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 3, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> How many other northeast ski forums are there? Only other one that comes to mind is k zone. If you wanna reach a little you can include PASR as well.


Snow Journal is NE. Pugski, TGR, Epic all have NE threads. Then there's MRV on this forum which is Sugarbush, the owner Win Smith often posts there.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 3, 2016)

Yea I post a little bit on pugski and TGR as well, all those sites you mentioned aren't NE specific though, that's what I thought SBSP was referring to.

Didn't know snow journal was NE specific. 

If we're talking about all the ski forums there's also newschoolers and mogul skiing.net. Think there's a couple others but that's all I can come up with.


----------



## Not Sure (May 3, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yea I post a little bit on pugski and TGR as well, all those sites you mentioned aren't NE specific though, that's what I thought SBSP was referring to.
> 
> .



Yes ,Point taken ..Should have been more specific . T4T is pretty is Northeast one area dedicated as K zone  . Epic has a thread for Northeast , Mid Atlantic. AZ draws more traffic by far , always curious about at the number of people viewing listed on the homepage .


----------



## ctenidae (May 3, 2016)

I haven't actually gone skiing in 3-4 years, sadly, so I only lurk-and-post here. 
The Steeze was fun to have around, but then, I never paid attention to posts I didn't care about. That's a rule I apply universally. 

Where's Marc? He was the best poster.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 3, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> Where's Marc? He was the best poster.



+1 he was pretty funny

Lots of other people who aren't here anymore either


----------



## Domeskier (May 3, 2016)

Not enough Sundown threads on here these days.  Maybe if they changed their name to Q-Sundown....


----------



## ironhippy (May 3, 2016)

people are generally leaving discussion forums for things like facebook groups and stuff like that.

There's a lot less discussion forums in general now than 10 years ago, I met a number of people locally on discussion forums (biking, adventure races, etc.) all those forums those have all migrated to facebook in some shape.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 3, 2016)

I never signed into facebook in my life.


----------



## Puck it (May 3, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I never signed into facebook in my life.


 One of the banes of our society.  I do not have an account either that I use only to look at conditions since Canon updates that before the std web page.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 3, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of Facebook as a discussion forum. I don't want everyone I know reading everything I post.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 3, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Facebook as a discussion forum. I don't want everyone I know reading everything I post.



They have private groups so only members of the group can see it. I hate it because its almost impossible to go back and find something in them.


----------



## ironhippy (May 3, 2016)

ha, I guess that's why we're still here. I have a fake facebook account I use to check things that are only on facebook.

I much prefer discussion boards, but they are disappearing.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2016)

I definitely think Facebook is the primary reason.  

I was a long time member of the now defunct Gathering of the Vibes message board.  Ten years ago that forum had several hundred very active members.  In its hay day its main general forum would see 100s of posts per hour.  As soon as Facebook came along, participation dropped tremendously to the point of basically a trickle before being shut down.

I think what people like about Facebook is the greater diversity of content and the one stop shopping.  If you got ten minutes to kill you can very quickly see what your ski buddies are up to, conditions at your favorite mountain is like, check in on family and old friends, local sports team discussion; all by scrolling down one webpage. 

 The only disadvantages of FB, which has been mentioned by others, is it's not the best format for cataloging discussions and you forfeit some privacy / anonymity.


----------



## Puck it (May 3, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I definitely think Facebook is the primary reason.
> 
> I was a long time member of the now defunct Gathering of the Vibes message board.  Ten years ago that forum had several hundred very active members.  In its hay day its main general forum would see 100s of posts per hour.  As soon as Facebook came along, participation dropped tremendously to the point of basically a trickle before being shut down.
> 
> ...


 You left off if I wanted people to know what I was doing I would tell them personally not the whole world.  If I wanted to be be friends with old high school friends I would have stayed in touch.  And if I want to talk to you asshats,  I would just come on here.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2016)

All very true! :lol:


----------



## Edd (May 3, 2016)

Puck it said:


> You left off if I wanted people to know what I was doing I would tell them personally not the whole world.  If I wanted to be be friends with old high school friends I would have stayed in touch.  And if I want to talk to you asshats,  I would just come on here.



Agree. I'd like to get on the Facebook train, but there's something viscerally wrong about it to me. I've tried several times but can't do it.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2016)

I have to say one feature I really like on Facebook is it's messenger.  It is vastly superior to standard text messaging; especially for group conversations.  It's so much better than standard Android or iPhone texting that if I'm friends with someone on FB, it is unlikely I will use regular text messages to contact that person. I probably use that feature more than the standard FB application itself.


----------



## Cannonball (May 3, 2016)

Edd said:


> Agree. I'd like to get on the Facebook train, but there's something viscerally wrong about it to me. I've tried several times but can't do it.



This.  
Like other people have mentioned, I have a couple of fake accounts in case I want to access info that's only on FB.  But I would never put my own name on there.


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> Where's Marc? He was the best poster.



Good question.  We need more Marc.


----------



## Abubob (May 3, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> but I seek knowledge / advice and that always brings out the posters lol. It's re: wildlife. My daughter and I have noticed a small quick animal around the house that gets active when we go to/from driveway and by bushes at front of house - at night. Usual animals - squirrels chipmunks - aren't nocturnal. Driving us crazy because it's dark and we can hear it but can't see it.  Seems about small squirrel size. She saw a fisher cat out her window last week in the trees but from the sound of the scurrying we hear, that seems too big. We're in Boston burbs.


Mice never sleep ... it seems. I had them scurrying around in my ceiling. They were LOUD. So I thought I had squirrels too. But an exterminator told me they were only mice. Set some traps and even poison - several dead mice later - no more scurrying noises.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 3, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Mice never sleep ... it seems. I had them scurrying around in my ceiling. They were LOUD. So I thought I had squirrels too. But an exterminator told me they were only mice. Set some traps and even poison - several dead mice later - no more scurrying noises.



I just started having a problem with chipmunks in the house.... They  bury under the foundation, get into the crawl space and wedge into the  walls. I can hear them at night and it drives me absolutely crazy to  think how much insulation is getting torn up and how they are probably  defecating all over the place in there. 

I bought some live  traps, but I've only caught two. Most of them don't weigh enough to trip  the switch. Tried mouse traps but the chipmunks are too big for them to  work, so I tried the next larger size of mouse traps, but those are too  big and not sensitive enough to deploy. I'll come back to the trap and the  food will be gone with no chipmunk in it. 

I've started with the  most humane methods which aren't working so I'm going to try something  different. I've heard a pretty cheap and effective method is to fill a 5  gallon bucket halfway with water and put a bunch of sunflower seeds in  it. Then lean a 2x4 against the top of the bucket and put sunflower seeds  on that too. Chipmunk jumps in and drowns. If that doesn't work then  I'll use those sticky traps.

I don't want to use poison though since it doesn't work immediately and the chipmunks may just hide in wall and die there.

(Yes this conversation has taken a right turn)


----------



## Domeskier (May 3, 2016)

When Dave had trouble with the chipmunks, he just took away their hula hoop.  I think that strategy failed with the fat green one.


----------



## prsboogie (May 3, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I have to say one feature I really like on Facebook is it's messenger.  It is vastly superior to standard text messaging; especially for group conversations.  It's so much better than standard Android or iPhone texting that if I'm friends with someone on FB, it is unlikely I will use regular text messages to contact that person. I probably use that feature more than the standard FB application itself.



I too like the messenger feature. The only time I go on the web page now is if someone asks if I saw something they posted. I don't even have the app on my phone anymore. Just the messenger app. Once in a while I will add pics in Instagram and share them on FB but that is rare too.


----------



## Cannonball (May 3, 2016)

The FB messenger app/feature is like mainlining the Internet into the vein of your personal information.  There has probably been no other app more implicated in snagging your identity.


----------



## JimG. (May 3, 2016)

Not a Facebook user either. 

I like to fly low on the radar screen.


----------



## ctenidae (May 4, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> When Dave had trouble with the chipmunks, he just took away their hula hoop. I think that strategy failed with the fat green one.



That fat bastard couldn't fit in the hula hoop, anyway. Following Dave's lead, yelling and threatening grounding doesn't work either, so you should probably just resign yourself to waiting for the situation to resolve itself and the rodents to conveniently learn their lesson on their own.

Re: FB, I have an account I set up to get my brothers to shut up, but there is nothing on it now, and I only log on occasionally to double check privacy settings and un-tag myself from pictures. I haven't deleted the account because it seems overly aggressive. Or something. I do, however, actively avoid businesses that force a FB login to access information.


----------



## Domeskier (May 4, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> That fat bastard couldn't fit in the hula hoop, anyway. Following Dave's lead, yelling and threatening grounding doesn't work either, so you should probably just resign yourself to waiting for the situation to resolve itself and the rodents to conveniently learn their lesson on their own.



Luckily that usually only takes about half an hour, and you can pretty much do what you want with their royalties because courts probably aren't interested in cases filed by chipmunks.  With a little patience and a few tiny monogrammed nightshirts, SkiNEwhere is all set to PROFIT!


----------



## Abubob (May 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I have to say one feature I really like on Facebook is it's messenger.  It is vastly superior to standard text messaging; especially for group conversations.  It's so much better than standard Android or iPhone texting that if I'm friends with someone on FB, it is unlikely I will use regular text messages to contact that person. I probably use that feature more than the standard FB application itself.


FB messaging is the only way to reliably communicate with my furnace guy.


----------



## ctenidae (May 4, 2016)

Abubob said:


> FB messaging is the only way to reliably communicate with my furnace guy.



I think that says more about your furnace guy than it does about FB messaging.


----------



## Abubob (May 4, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> I think that says more about your furnace guy than it does about FB messaging.


It works for us. When I call him because he's in some cellar he get's no signal. By the time he calls me back I'm out of the house or my cell is off. Texting for me is a pain as I have a cheap tracphone and don't feel the expense of a smartphone is worth it.


----------



## Pez (May 4, 2016)

It's May, and after this lousy season I'm  more focused on surfing right now I guess.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> There are a few members that have just sucked the fun out of the room. The obsessive need to contradict, correct, and argue every minor point makes for threads that devolve way too fast.  It's really not enjoyable. I mostly just lurk now to see how the season is wrapping up in the east and west. But I don't have much interest in posting.



True that!


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2016)

And .... another example is this thread.  It just keeps going.  Did not realize how far behind I was and after three pages it got old.


----------



## ctenidae (May 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> And .... another example is this thread. It just keeps going. Did not realize how far behind I was and after three pages it got old.



Hey, this is the most exciting conversation going at the moment. I mean, it has everything. Snappy retorts, social impacts of technology, home appliance repair, everything!


----------



## dlague (May 5, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> Hey, this is the most exciting conversation going at the moment. I mean, it has everything. Snappy retorts, social impacts of technology, home appliance repair, everything!



How could I have missed all that!


----------



## Puck it (May 5, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> Hey, this is the most exciting conversation going at the moment. I mean, it has everything. Snappy retorts, social impacts of technology, home appliance repair, everything!


And now sex


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 5, 2016)

And rock-n-roll?






I'll leave the drugs to Scotty.


----------



## fcksummer (May 5, 2016)

It's time to update this forum software. IPS and Xenforo are both better than this.


----------



## Not Sure (May 5, 2016)

Puck it said:


> And now sex



Must admit ...Before I logged in and saw this picture was expecting ...Bruce?Caitlyn  sports illustrated picture photo shop.

Star wars princess costume?


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> It's time to update this forum software. IPS and Xenforo are both better than this.



who's that direct to? Nick?


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2016)

And now we have bacon in this thread, since it seems like every year a thread like this one eventually gets some bacon involved in it!


----------



## Abubob (May 6, 2016)

Puck it said:


> And now sex




Now we have Star Trek. Probably could've used this in February.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 6, 2016)




----------



## prsboogie (May 6, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> View attachment 20137



Oh now that is wrong!!! F'n hysterical, but wrong!


----------



## Domeskier (May 6, 2016)

I find the "Ages 18 and up" recommendation the funniest part of this.



Funky_Catskills said:


> View attachment 20137


----------



## andrec10 (May 10, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


>



Thats freakin funny!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 11, 2016)

I'm killing it...


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 12, 2016)

So my chipmunk drowning trap hasn't actually caught any chipmunks, but I haven't heard any more critters running along the rafters so they are staying away.

I think what happened is a chipmunk saw it and ran back to his chipmunk friends to say "dude, stay away, this dude ain't fuckin' around anymore." Sometimes you just need a little psychological warfare


----------



## billski (May 12, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> +1
> It does become tedious after a while to have to defend every post you make. Posts on these types of forums should be like casual conversations, not like defending a thesis.


Glad to see I'm not the only one.  Got an early start on my hiking season, put AZ out of mind.  I enjoy ingesting black flies.

I am a heavy FB user, just not for AZ.  I like being able to dredge up old threads when some obscure topic comes up.  About once a year someone will mention that nothing new is being discussed here.  Well, until Quiros, Magic and Balsams became newsworthy...


----------



## billski (May 12, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> So my chipmunk drowning trap hasn't actually caught any chipmunks, but I haven't heard any more critters running along the rafters so they are staying away.
> 
> I think what happened is a chipmunk saw it and ran back to his chipmunk friends to say "dude, stay away, this dude ain't fuckin' around anymore." Sometimes you just need a little psychological warfare


The only way I got rid of the mice was to move.  We lived in a ranch that had an open-air crawl space, with insulation batts in between the joists.  pulled out the insulation to replace it and had hundreds, I mean hundreds of mice carcases fall on my head.  One of the more disgusting jobs I've had.  I also know how long it takes a mouse to stop smelling after it dies - 2 weeks. 
My parents bought a house next to a barnyard and the house was filled with mice.  They'd never had a cat, but got one.  We closed our bedroom doors at night and listened to the battles.   Boxes falling, things crashing. Came out in the morning to find our gifts of appreciation laying nicely in the middle of the living room floor.  Took about a month, but never had a mouse since then.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 12, 2016)

Our cat and dog make a good mousing team.   The cat is a great hunter, but he likes to play with his captures.  That's where the dog comes in.  She's all business.  When she gets ahold of the prey, she bites and kills it.   This doesn't necessarily stop them from playing with it, though...  A few weeks ago they were both tossing a dead chipmunk around in the back yard...! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 12, 2016)

Killed 4 with snap traps last week during the big rain..
Hadn't seen any in a while..


----------



## ctenidae (May 12, 2016)

I want a cat just for mousing. By no means an infestation, but it's an 1850 house. When the Orkin man comes around every quarter, we usually get a couple more. One got his leg stuck in a sticky trap (one of the little monitoring jobbies), and my wife let it go. She said she put it in the bushes, so it would go away. Because that works well. When I catch one, it dies, then goes in the bushes in the corner. In part as a warning to other critters, in part because I'm sure it drives the neighbor's dog nuts.


----------



## billski (May 13, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> Our cat and dog make a good mousing team.   The cat is a great hunter, but he likes to play with his captures.  That's where the dog comes in.  She's all business.  When she gets ahold of the prey, she bites and kills it.   This doesn't necessarily stop them from playing with it, though...  A few weeks ago they were both tossing a dead chipmunk around in the back yard...!
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Then she came in the house and licked you on the face....


----------



## fcksummer (May 13, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> who's that direct to? Nick?
> View attachment 20130



I guess...if he's the administrator or owner then it would be up to him to make a change like that.


----------

